
Non-addictive CRISPR-edited tobacco could help eliminate smoking - sahin-boydas
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2207636-non-addictive-crispr-edited-tobacco-could-help-eliminate-smoking/
======
microwavecamera
Nicotine isn't what makes tobacco carcinogenic. I don't see how this wouldn't
have the opposite effect and encourage people to smoke more.

